# Sucker for Suckers



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Those golden noses lead them in way too many directions. At least you know his habits so you can catch him in the act and correct him. I'm sure he will learn and leave his life of crime behind him in short order.


----------



## Ashaloo (Nov 5, 2009)

This made me laugh SO hard because it reminds me of Maverick! I'd never had to worry about my dog eating gum stuck to the bottom of park benches/bleachers until I started taking Maverick to the park on a weekly basis to watch my husband play in the local softball league... I'd hear Maverick smacking and have to reach down and immediately do a slimy mouth sweep to fish out the newest flavor he'd found!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

eeeewwwww that's gross! lol


----------

